# 2007 Camry Exhaust Heat Shield Loose and rattling over muffler? - Any suggestions?



## Don2222 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello

Looks like the supports let go?

Any good way to fix it or just pull it out? Is it needed?

See red arrow in diagram and pics below


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 19, 2015)

I would not remove the heat shield, it has a purpose. I have used large hose clamps to hold mine on. Mechanic's wire would probably work for a while, too.


----------



## moey (Apr 19, 2015)

Ive pulled off the bottom one on my CAT on several cars. Id be hesitant to pull off the top one although for a muffler Im sure you would be fine. They may complain when you have your car inspected though. Can you try a bigger clip? Try a washer on both sides of the clip? Hard to tell from the pictures I see. You might try ebay I suspect you could find a new one for $50 maybe a used one cheaper. Although it looks like you have to drop the exhaust to replace which would suck.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't pull any off...just use a radiator hose clamp! Works like a charm!

Andrew


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello

I agree, so I got 2 - 22 inch long and 2 - 16 inch long radiator clamps at lowes. See pic.

NO MORE RATTLES

*Thanks guys for all your suggestions and help! ! !
*
Click pic to Enlarge


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 20, 2015)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## moey (Apr 20, 2015)

In most applications the air gap is there as a means to dissipate heat. Clamping the heat shield to the item its trying to block heat from will increase the temp of the shield. You may want to call some boneyards they may have one they would let go on the cheap. 

The clamp idea is usually used on catalytic convertors where the shield is part of the catalytic convertor not the car.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 20, 2015)

But it is better than ripping it off completely....


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 21, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> But it is better than ripping it off completely....


Yes and seems fine


----------



## moey (Apr 21, 2015)

Im not familiar with NH car inspections if they are similar to Maines it would be hit or miss as to whether they would pass the car with that. Ive asked about my CAT heat shield they said just remove it they didnt care. But those usually have a heat shield attached to the car above them. You dont want to get caught with your pants down having to find a part quickly and paying top dollar.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Apr 21, 2015)

Ive ripped some off on previous cars, it was just fine. just be careful not to park over combustibles. My current car, a subaru is notorius for these heat shield rattles. I put 3 large hose clamps around it and torqued down on them. It worked perfectly. A little background, the rattles first happened under warranty. for 2 years they played around with it, replaced them, screwed them together. nothing worked. Then i got tired of going to the dealer for the same thing, spend under 10 bucks and 15 minutes of my time and the problem is permanently fixed, better than the dealer ever could.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dr.Faustus said:


> Ive ripped some off on previous cars, it was just fine. just be careful not to park over combustibles. My current car, a subaru is notorius for these heat shield rattles. I put 3 large hose clamps around it and torqued down on them. It worked perfectly. A little background, the rattles first happened under warranty. for 2 years they played around with it, replaced them, screwed them together. nothing worked. Then i got tired of going to the dealer for the same thing, spend under 10 bucks and 15 minutes of my time and the problem is permanently fixed, better than the dealer ever could.


Good show!


----------



## boo boo (Apr 22, 2015)

I got the same car Don just hit 65 K
They may be looking to fix that when sticker time comes


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 22, 2015)

boo boo said:


> I got the same car Don just hit 65 K
> They may be looking to fix that when sticker time comes


Hi Boo Boo
My mechanic that gave me the sticker had to replace the flex pipe going to the muffler because it was shot and noisy. It is not Stainless Steel so it does not last so long. :-( So he gave me the sticker and then it rattled on the way home. LOL
Any rattles on your car yet Boo Boo?


----------



## claydogg84 (Apr 22, 2015)

Swedishchef said:


> But it is better than ripping it off completely....



It's essentially the same thing as ripping it off. The shield is made to deflect heat, not dissipate it as a sort of cooling fin. I'd be flabbergasted if anyone attempted to fail a vehicle because of a faulty/missing heat shield.


----------



## boo boo (Apr 22, 2015)

Don2222 said:


> Hi Boo Boo
> My mechanic that gave me the sticker had to replace the flex pipe going to the muffler because it was shot and noisy. It is not Stainless Steel so it does not last so long. :-( So he gave me the sticker and then it rattled on the way home. LOL
> Any rattles on your car yet Boo Boo?


no rattles yet from under
In January coming home at midnight on rt 101 5 miles from home my water pump let go blew my serpentine belt to shreds
 It was like -10 that night it kept running and I got it home $450 repair


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 22, 2015)

boo boo said:


> no rattles yet from under
> In January coming home at midnight on rt 101 5 miles from home my water pump let go blew my serpentine belt to shreds
> It was like -10 that night it kept running and I got it home $450 repair



Wow, Thank god you made it home ok!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cat heat shields can be important if you may accidentally back into a field or yard with tall grass.  They run very hot and can set stuff on fire.

Most mufflers run much cooler, but you can be sure it is there for a reason.  Perhaps in case of a failure in the outside of the muffler, it would prevent hot gasses from hitting the underbody of the car and causing a fire.

If it was me, I'd likely do what you just did and feel pretty good about it.


----------

